# Wheeler



## melusive (Sep 18, 2008)

I have an old steel frame from the early 90's; lugged construction, unicrown fork and tange prestige tubeset. It was my first bike. The ride was responsive, nimble, and light by the standards of the old days.

Out of curiosity, I did a search and was happy to see they are still in business today but they do not sell frames in the US. 

Do you guys no anything of Wheeler today? They make carbon frames but where are the sourced from, etc.

Mel


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I was in Germany/Austria/Northern Italy a few months ago and saw some of their bikes and I got the impression they focus on the mid to low end bike market.
But I don't 'know' anything.


----------

